

Amazon to block Phorm adverts scan  - almost
http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/technology/7999635.stm

======
interiot
Servers _shouldn't have to_ get involved with this.

Back when Phorm was being installed via spyware and included a rootkit, it was
the end-user's job to make sure it didn't get installed. Now that ISPs are
installing it, it's the government's job to tell ISPs to knock it off. It's
difficult to comprehend why the UK government believes Phorm is legal:
<http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/technology/7998009.stm>

I understand why Amazon decided to act, but it's only a stopgap solution.

------
danw
You can ask for Phorm not to index your servers by following the instructions
at
[http://www2.bt.com/static/i/btretail/webwise/help.html#how-d...](http://www2.bt.com/static/i/btretail/webwise/help.html#how-
do-i-prevent-webwise-from-scanning-my-site)

Apparently the webwise spider identifies itself as google and yahoo so adding
a robots.txt wont help.

------
zitterbewegung
Hopefully this will set a precedent and more companies like amazon will block
Phorm

